# Now I am become death, the destroyer of worlds.



## reddragon (Aug 6, 2005)

I understand it was about 8:15 a.m. on August 6, 1945 when the atomic bomb was dropped on Hiroshima. I feel very badly about what happened to the people there. I've seen some film and photographs of the injured, especially the burned, and they are very hard to look at. I can still recall when I was a child seeing a photo of someone born after the bombing who suffered from major physical disabilities and it is so sad to know that person has to live such a difficult life. However, I do not for a moment see Japan as the victim. They started the war, they were very brutal to the people in the areas occupied by Japan. There are many on our side who died fighting them, or were permanently injured, too. We are not the bad guys here, we were simply trying to bring the war to an end as quickly as possible.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes, it was 60 years ago today that The Enola Gay, pilotted by Paul Tibbets dropped the first atomic bomb. August 9 will mark the second drop anniversary.

We can only hope and pray that they are the last atomic bombs ever used.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Aug 6, 2005)

There was a program on BBC radio 4 today about modern Hiroshima and the A bomb. I think its worth a listen One thing I never knew 25,000 Korean slave labourers where among the dead of Hiroshima .
You need realplayer to listen to it.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/excessbaggage/


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

On BBC1 tomorrow at 9pm is a program about the dropping of the 1st A-Bomb. Ill be watching it.


----------



## trackend (Aug 6, 2005)

If you,ve not seen it get a copy Oppenhiemer its a superb docu/drama


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 6, 2005)

At the same time folks, for those who want to remember this day for the nuclear carnage at Hiroshima, we should also remember all the allied POWs who died in Japanese POW camps and the Japanese war atrocities against China and Korea.......

Two wrongs don't make a right I've been told, but I've also heard that "payback is a bitch!"


----------



## Glider (Aug 6, 2005)

We should also consider the lives that would have been lost had we invaded Japan, both Japanese and Allied. For there is little doubt that large numbers of civilians would have killed themselves or been killed in the fighting, as happened on some of the islands that were taken.

Its quite possible to argue that the bombs killed fewer people than the fighting would have done.


----------



## marconi (Aug 6, 2005)

Still, they could have dropped A-bombs in more...deserted areas.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 6, 2005)

marconi said:


> Still, they could have dropped A-bombs in more...deserted areas.



Yea, and the Japanese Army could of cut hands off instead heads - Give me a break?  

Maybe the US just should of went to Tokyo on the first one too......


----------



## marconi (Aug 6, 2005)

I mean those bombs were dropped not because there were some important objects in Hirosima and Nagasaki but to show the rest of the world that USA had nuclear weapons.If they had dropped it somwhere near Tokyo s that emperor himsef coud see its devastating effect, Japan would probably give up on the next day.


----------



## trackend (Aug 6, 2005)

marconi said:


> Still, they could have dropped A-bombs in more...deserted areas.



The problem was Marconi that only 2 bombs existed and it was felt by Truman and his advisors that a demonstration would not have the same impact on the Japanese physique as the actual destruction of a city it has to be remembered that up till that point most of the Japanese resistance on the Pacific Islands and Burma etc had been fanatical almost totally suicidal Tokyo had been fire bombed with the loss of I believe of over 180,000 people their position was untenable. It was estimated by Trumans advisors that a seaborne invasion would result in a death toll of millions. The second bomb was dropped because the delegation sent by the Japanese government to report on the Hiroshima bombs effect was delayed by aircraft problems so as no contact was received by the allies to make it seem to the Japanese authorities that the systematic annihilation of every city in Japan was about to occur. I believe not only was it a correct decision but it indirectly it was so terrible an event that it has had the effect of keeping the fingers of the nuclear powers away from the button for 60 years. The closest it has got to being pressed was the Cuban missile crisis.


----------



## plan_D (Aug 7, 2005)

Hiroshima was a swelling military center actually. Many thousands of Japanese troops were stationed in and around Hiroshima, as well as HQ 2nd General Army. 

Let's remember the bomb for the reasons that the terrible suffering can be stopped from happening again. I don't question the justification of the bombing of Japan but both should be a symbol used to stop the atom bomb using it again. 

Japan have used Hiroshima as a symbol to stop military power ever rising again in their nation. They've learnt...unfortunately, they had to learn the hard way.


----------



## Medvedya (Aug 7, 2005)

It's easy to make these moral judgements with the benefit of hindsight as well. Remember that the Japanese did atrocious things during the war and before it. 

Don't get me wrong, I've seen pictures of the victims of Hiroshima and Nagasaki that make you turn the page quickly, but just suppose, for a second, that _you_ were a G.I in the Pacific, or a Frontovik in Manchuria, or a Tommy in Burma?

_Everybody had had *enough* and wanted to go home!_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 7, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> It's easy to make these moral judgements with the benefit of hindsight as well. Remember that the Japanese did atrocious things during the war and before it.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I've seen pictures of the victims of Hiroshima and Nagasaki that make you turn the page quickly, but just suppose, for a second, that _you_ were a G.I in the Pacific, or a Frontovik in Manchuria, or a Tommy in Burma?
> 
> _Everybody had had *enough* and wanted to go home!_



Very true Med - Just saw a documentary about a group of Marines on their way to Japan when the news came through the was was over. When the task force got the coded message "Utah," the entire task force did a 180. When news broke of this eveyone on board their ship were crowding the upper decks to make sure the wakes from the ships indicated the about face. The fellow interviewed indicated it was at this time he believed he was really going home!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

There was an inetesting interview in the News Paper the other day and a us veteran of WW2 firmly believes that the bombs saved his life and many more. I personally agree with him.


----------



## marconi (Aug 8, 2005)

I think A-bombs were dropped not only to force Japan to surrender, but also to show USSR that USA have such a powerful weapon and that was one of the main reasons (if not the only) why Soviet Army stooped in Berlin not on the west coast of Ireland (that was a metaphor).


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2005)

marconi said:


> I think A-bombs were dropped not only to force Japan to surrender, but also to show USSR that USA have such a powerful weapon and that was one of the main reasons (if not the only) why Soviet Army stooped in Berlin not on the west coast of Ireland (that was a metaphor).



Perhaps - tell that to the guys who were on their way to Japan or to the POWs being held in Japanese "death camps."


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

Actually the U.S was naive about the intentions of the Soviet Union. They still believed that the Soviet Union would make good on it's promise of pulling out once everything was stabilised. 

The U.S believed they could talk the Soviet Union around and no show of force would be needed.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Actually the U.S was naive about the intentions of the Soviet Union. They still believed that the Soviet Union would make good on it's promise of pulling out once everything was stabilised.
> 
> The U.S believed they could talk the Soviet Union around and no show of force would be needed.



Very true - many Amercians thought the US and USSR were going to be very friendly after WW2. Uncle Joe changed all that!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

I didn't think Truman had been quite as naive as Roosevelt. FDR seemed to have a sort of soft spot for "Uncle Joe".


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 8, 2005)

Yep - very true!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 8, 2005)

Maybe not as naive as FDR but he still was. The U.S should really have listened to Churchill, he knew what was coming. He'd been right about many political situations in the past, as his mention of Germany becoming a threat in 1934! If the world had listened then, World War 2 would have never happened.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 8, 2005)

True enough. Churchill saw the truth about Stalin pretty much from the get go.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 10, 2005)

Very true it was Churchill who did not let Stalin fool him.


----------



## marconi (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm reading this article now http://www.doug-long.com/hiroshim.htm


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2005)

Damn right it was necessary!


----------

